# GBAtemp Deal: 40% off BittBoy units with exclusive offer [Sponsored]



## shaunj66 (Apr 11, 2018)

​We have an exclusive offer for GBAtemp members in partnership with BittBoy - *order a Black, Blue or SFC Style BittBoy unit today and receive 40% off* with the below *voucher *code.

*BittBoy *is a portable retro style handheld that packs in *300 NES* games along with a beautiful 2.2 inch IPS display and recharagable Lithium battery.

It's tiny size make it the perfect travel companion!

To take advantage of this offer simply make a purchase of a *Black, Blue or SFC Style BittBoy unit at BittBoy.com* today and enter the voucher code below to receive 40% off your order total.

*Get your retro gaming on with the BittBoy packed with 300 games. The console is tiny and boasts a 2.2 inch IPS screen and rechargeable battery.
*
1. Cute & Small style Design
2. Built-in 300 games- turn on BittBoy and you are ready to play games
3. Great Display with 2.2" IPS screen ( Remember to take off the screen protector )
4. Excellet  Audio output- Big and clear "in-game" sounds
5. Rechargeable battery with about 3 hours battery life
6. Connect to TV with supplied TV out cable

*Specification:*

- Material: ABS
- size at 6.8x9.9x1.3cm
- 2.2" IPS Display screen
- TV Output
- Languages: English
- Supports FC/ NES games
- 500mAh lithium battery

*Package Contains: *

- BittBoy Classic Portable Handheld SFC style
- AV cable
- USB charging cable
 BittBoy.com Online Store



  Voucher Code: *GBATP40* (enter this at checkout)


----------



## leon315 (Apr 11, 2018)

no thanks, my phone can already do that.


----------



## Langin (Apr 11, 2018)

I have one and honestly... I am not much of a fan really. :-(


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 11, 2018)

https://gbatemp.net/review/bittboy-nes-fc-emulator.689/

Looks like we don't really like it ourselves. I have seen many videos and reviews on this device and even $24 is way too much for the quality of content you receive there. With this device just being a locked down famiclone in a GB design, there are better ways to enjoy portable gaming.

EDIT: This has been the worst trade deal in the history of trade deals, maybe ever.


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2018)

That brings it to $22? If it was Christmas time I would say it was a handy stocking stuffer if you have young nieces/nephews.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Apr 11, 2018)

Emulation sucks.


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 11, 2018)

Veho said:


> That brings it to $22? If it was Christmas time I would say it was a handy stocking stuffer if you have young nieces/nephews.


Do you hate your nieces and nephews that much?


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 11, 2018)

40% off bitcoin? I KNEW that stupid virtual coin was going to drop in value! 

*grinds to a halt*

Oh...wait...

It's apparently a handheld. That looks like a gameboy, has the buttons of a SNES and for some strange reason exclusively plays NES games. 

I kind of wonder what'll be next in their line-up. A portable miniature SNES with N64 controllers that plays gameboy games?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 11, 2018)

Veho said:


> That brings it to $22? If it was Christmas time I would say it was a handy stocking stuffer if you have young nieces/nephews.


Good point.

- Next year behave better, and perhaps you get a real GameBoy...
- But uncle Veho, I want a Swit-
- STFU you brat!

PS: sorry for the Spanish style dialogue writing (with - markers to signal a new character), perhaps some day I learn the English way /s


----------



## lordelan (Apr 11, 2018)

There are many of those. I'd prefer the Zero Boy or something like that because the BittBoy is way too small (and has bad battery life).


----------



## Veho (Apr 11, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> Do you hate your nieces and nephews that much?


To make them play NES games? Yes. 



sarkwalvein said:


> - Next year behave better, and perhaps you get a real GameBoy...
> - But uncle Veho, I want a Swit-
> - STFU you brat!



"Listen here you little shit I'm not made of money. If this thing wasn't on discount you would have gotten a buy-one-get-one-free coupon for McDonalds coffee."


----------



## Seriel (Apr 11, 2018)

This offer looked cool until I read GBATemp's own review on the same device. Now it doesn't seem quite as good of a deal.
Has it improved since the review or is the point of the coupon to draw people in and make them buy something on a whim?


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)

XD this piece of garbage wouldnt be worth it even if it was free


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 11, 2018)

Seriel said:


> Has it improved since the review or *is the point of the coupon to draw people in and make them buy something on a whim*?



Pretty much this.


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 11, 2018)

Link to review: https://gbatemp.net/review/bittboy-nes-fc-emulator.689/

If only it has better emulation and micro sd card support so you can load your own ROMs or custom ROMs, it would be a great deal.
This is NES for crying out loud. Even a GBA with flashcart can emulate it better.
If you already have a smartphone, then any emulator for NES would run it with no limitations on games.
I think the whole library of NES alone would only take about 200-300MB


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)

Doesn't this count as distributing warez because it contains in-built games?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 11, 2018)

ov3rkill said:


> I think the whole library of NES alone would only take about 200-300MB


An entire No-Intro Romset (ALL games) runs well below 300Mb.
A "1-Game-1-ROM" english romset is even less than 90Mb - just fyi


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 11, 2018)

Localhorst86 said:


> An entire Romset (ALL games) runs well below 300Mb.
> A "1-Game-1-ROM" english romset is even less than 90Mb - just fyi


But you're not including those several megs feats, like Somari or that Chinese Resident Evil NES port.


----------



## CrazyMaxx (Apr 11, 2018)

The BittBoy is only for NES? Or can I play other roms like Gb Gba


----------



## Localhorst86 (Apr 11, 2018)

CrazyMaxx said:


> The BittBoy is only for NES? Or can I play other roms like Gb Gba


the review to this device has been linked twice in this thread:
https://gbatemp.net/review/bittboy-nes-fc-emulator.689/

It only runs NES titles and it only runs the games that come with it. There's no way to add other games.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)

ertaboy356b said:


> Emulation sucks.


no u

But seriously, though, it's hard to dismiss an entire subset of computer programs and dedicated emulation hardware just because of one bad apple.  Besides, with stuff like save states, cloud backup, and online multiplayer for games released 20+ years ago, I'd say that emulation is pretty freakin' cool.

That said, I'm underwhelmed by the BitBoy.  You'd think that it'd at least be able to play Game Boy games, given the form factor.  My toaster can emulate the NES and several more powerful systems to boot, so having a device that _only_ plays NES games isn't a good deal, IMO.


----------



## Essometer (Apr 11, 2018)

It feels like they contacted every youtuber, blogger, media site to try to shove the bitboy down our throat.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 11, 2018)

Essometer said:


> It feels like they contacted every youtuber, blogger, media site to try to shove the bitboy down our throat.


I can't even begin to fathom why this product was ever brought to light. It'd be an alright buy if I weren't limited to the handful of NES games (most of which I won't touch) that are preloaded. Hell, the fact that I'm limited to NES only in this day and age is enough for me to say no. Not to mention the faults brought to light by various reviewers. They need to stop with the heavy advertising, sales, and paid reviews.


----------



## Hugeeeenushack42069 (Apr 11, 2018)

Can some tell me why gbatemp is advertising an item full of warez? How can you guys try to profit off of this yet still call this site antiwarez? You guys that desperate for cash? People's patreon money not enough? Y'all some hypocritical bitches


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks like cheap china garbage


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 11, 2018)

are the included games even legal?


----------



## boomy (Apr 11, 2018)

Hugeeeenushack42069 said:


> Can some tell me why gbatemp is advertising an item full of warez? How can you guys try to profit off of this yet still call this site antiwarez? You guys that desperate for cash? People's patreon money not enough? Y'all some hypocritical bitches


C'mon let's be real; this site is full of discussion on custom firmware loading roms, switch hacking and the likes.

As for this product; 1 hour battery life? I guess it's cheaper than a NES classic...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 11, 2018)

Hugeeeenushack42069 said:


> Can some tell me why gbatemp is advertising an item full of warez? How can you guys try to profit off of this yet still call this site antiwarez? You guys that desperate for cash? People's patreon money not enough? Y'all some hypocritical bitches


Why... "sponsored", it's right there up on the title.

PS: Also this site is not antiwarez, where did you get that from? It's policy is "don't do things that can get us into legal problems", so no links to warez... do you even know how the temps started? This was a ROM sharing catalogue.


----------



## migles (Apr 11, 2018)

Hugeeeenushack42069 said:


> Can some tell me why gbatemp is advertising an item full of warez? How can you guys try to profit off of this yet still call this site antiwarez? You guys that desperate for cash? People's patreon money not enough? Y'all some hypocritical bitches


this site used to be one of the biggest ROM hoster websites, you would come to gbatemp for the lastest gba roms and scene news..
the thing is, the site become a great resource with plenty of discussions and shit. To avoid shutdown, run into problems or continue to exist, warez had to be removed from it.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 11, 2018)

Shouldn't GBAtemp be advertising good products instead of trying to fool their user base into buying this trash. I feel offended that you would try to pass it off as something good to your users just for money, when even your own reporters trashed it.


lordelan said:


> There are many of those. I'd prefer the Zero Boy or something like that because the BittBoy is way too small (and has bad battery life).


That's not even the problem. The problem is that it's missing so many of the great NES games (no Super Mario or Zelda for starters) and you can't add your own games. Most of the 300 games are actually trashy bootleg/homebrew games. There are maybe 50-60 or so real games at most. Which would be fine for the price if they were all of the best NES games, but they're not. All the other little issues could be ignored for the price.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 11, 2018)

Hugeeeenushack42069 said:


> Can some tell me why gbatemp is advertising an item full of warez? How can you guys try to profit off of this yet still call this site antiwarez? You guys that desperate for cash? People's patreon money not enough? Y'all some hypocritical bitches


You really created an account just to troll? Crawl back under your bridge.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Apr 11, 2018)

Hugeeeenushack42069 said:


> Can some tell me why gbatemp is advertising an item full of warez? How can you guys try to profit off of this yet still call this site antiwarez? You guys that desperate for cash? People's patreon money not enough? Y'all some hypocritical bitches


Can we just ban this troll?


----------



## scroeffie (Apr 11, 2018)

psp vita , is more like a hebbe ding


----------



## FateForWindows (Apr 11, 2018)

It's a pretty decent instrument. Just drop an SD card in it and shake it since it's already stuck in the case.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 11, 2018)

What's the legality of this device? I thought sharing ROMs or promoting them wasn't legal? This thing has ROMs on it, no?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 11, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What's the legality of this device? I thought sharing ROMs or promoting them wasn't legal? This thing has ROMs on it, no?


If you google around, you will see the games haven't been licensed. So this device is as legal as your average bootleg cartridge. If that's what you are asking.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 11, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> If you google around, you will see the games haven't been licensed. So this device is as legal as your average bootleg cartridge. If that's what you are asking.



Just don't want the Temp to get backlash, thanks for the explanation


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 11, 2018)

If it werepossible to load my complete romset for the nes and fds, I'd be all for it. As is? Thanks, but, no thank you.


----------



## SuperDan (Apr 11, 2018)

with that button set up i thought it would play SNES games .... ah well


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Apr 11, 2018)

Clones of these consoles are just 10 bucks, Just Saying~


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 11, 2018)

Sooo, this is a shitty portable version, filled to the brim with illegal roms, which the temp supposedly condemns, which Temp themselves have reviewed to being an actual piece of garbage, yet they FP it in a sponsorship deal...

what the hell

not gonna lie, kinda disappointed with the decision to take this sponsorship, and I especially like that when someone speaks out against it, people just write the guy off as a troll, even though he was semi-right


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 11, 2018)

I also read the user review, and it wasn't very good.
If you want a portable NES emulator you can just get a 3DS for $130 dollars and emulate NES, as well as other consoles. And if you want to take it even further get an NVIDIA potable tablet. They're pretty good from what I've heard.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 11, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I also read the user review, and it wasn't very good.
> If you want a portable NES emulator you can just get a 3DS for $130 dollars and emulate NES, as well as other consoles. And if you want to take it even further get an NVIDIA potable tablet. They're pretty good from what I've heard.


or use your phone


----------



## Naendow (Apr 11, 2018)

The system includes 300 games, which are mostly not worth to talk about, and there is no way to add games? Beside of that, I'd call the fake microSD slot kind of as a scam. The emulation also isn't the best. The BittBoy sounds like one of thousand other clone systems from china, which are normally way cheaper to get.

I am really wondering why GBAtemp offer this deal when the product is so bad.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> or use your phone


Tactile controls can be everything. It's pretty much the only thing the 3DS has over even lower-end phones. 

Sure, you could hook up a Bluetooth controller to your phone, but that's bulky, inefficient, and feels just plain weird.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 11, 2018)

Naendow said:


> The system includes 300 games, which are mostly not worth to talk about, and there is no way to add games? Beside of that, I'd call the fake microSD slot kind of as a scam. I am really wondering why GBAtemp offer this deal when the product is so bad.


according to the gbatemp review, it does not


----------



## Naendow (Apr 11, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> according to the gbatemp review, it does not


What do you mean?


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 11, 2018)

Naendow said:


> What do you mean?


you can't add more games.


----------



## Naendow (Apr 11, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> you can't add more games.


That is exactly what I've written.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 11, 2018)

Naendow said:


> That is exactly what I've written.


Ah sorry, with the way you formatted it I thought it was a question, my bad, bro.


----------



## Naendow (Apr 11, 2018)

LittleFlame said:


> Ah sorry, with the way you formatted it I thought it was a question, my bad, bro.


No problem ofc. That can happen.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'd probably pick it up for 10 bucks, but not 24 or so. Still, good to see GBAtemp get some exclusive "deals"


----------



## aaronz77 (Apr 12, 2018)

I had to open mine up to clean the screen when I unboxed mine. I paid full price about 6 Months ago and the build quality was not so great.


----------



## Yepi69 (Apr 12, 2018)

22$ for a myopia test?
No thanks.


----------



## LuLuLu (Apr 12, 2018)

If only it has better emulation and micro sd card support so you can load your own ROMs or custom ROMs, it would be a great deal.
This is NES for crying out loud. Even a GBA with flashcart can emulate it better.
If you already have a smartphone, then any emulator for NES would run it with no limitations on games.
I think the whole library of NES alone would only take about 200-300MB[/QUOTE]


Yes, the next bittboy version will be updated with SD card, support load more NES games in it.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Apr 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> no u
> 
> But seriously, though, it's hard to dismiss an entire subset of computer programs and dedicated emulation hardware just because of one bad apple.  Besides, with stuff like save states, cloud backup, and online multiplayer for games released 20+ years ago, I'd say that emulation is pretty freakin' cool.
> 
> That said, I'm underwhelmed by the BitBoy.  You'd think that it'd at least be able to play Game Boy games, given the form factor.  My toaster can emulate the NES and several more powerful systems to boot, so having a device that _only_ plays NES games isn't a good deal, IMO.


I mean the Bittboy emulation sucks


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2018)

ertaboy356b said:


> I mean the Bittboy emulation sucks


Sorry, misunderstood what you meant  

In that case, totally, the BitBoy has all sorts of weird emulation issues.  You'd have thought they'd put a little more effort into the hardware, especially considering we now have computers that can emulate the NES through software available for $5.


----------



## LuLuLu (Apr 12, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Shouldn't GBAtemp be advertising good products instead of trying to fool their user base into buying this trash. I feel offended that you would try to pass it off as something good to your users just for money, when even your own reporters trashed it.
> 
> That's not even the problem. The problem is that it's missing so many of the great NES games (no Super Mario or Zelda for starters) and you can't add your own games. Most of the 300 games are actually trashy bootleg/homebrew games. There are maybe 50-60 or so real games at most. Which would be fine for the price if they were all of the best NES games, but they're not. All the other little issues could be ignored for the price.



The bittboy include super mario. Next bittboy version will support SD card to load more NES games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SuperDan said:


> with that button set up i thought it would play SNES games .... ah well



Only play FC/NES games.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Apr 12, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Sorry, misunderstood what you meant
> 
> In that case, totally, the BitBoy has all sorts of weird emulation issues.  You'd have thought they'd put a little more effort into the hardware, especially considering we now have computers that can emulate the NES through software available for $5.



The choice of games is also abysmal. Just look at all those weird romhacks lol.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 12, 2018)

No point to this when we'll have cfw on Switch and we'll be able to play NES games no problem. Literally any device can emulate the NES.


----------



## BrineBlade (Apr 12, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> I also read the user review, and it wasn't very good.
> If you want a portable NES emulator you can just get a 3DS for $130 dollars and emulate NES, as well as other consoles. And if you want to take it even further get an NVIDIA potable tablet. They're pretty good from what I've heard.



Or a PSP

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if my printer could play NES games better than this garbage


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 12, 2018)

Would be a decent deal for children.

Being 5, I would have lost my shit with this device.
It's not like kids realise how these products suck until they find better.


----------

